# Critique my new boy?



## TWHforever (Nov 9, 2012)

I just bought this 3 year old quarter horse. How do you think he will perform as a hunter or all around horse?


----------



## Misty'sGirl (Oct 22, 2007)

I'm rubbish at conformation but I think he's stunning!


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Welcome. I suspect you must change your username now, eh?

While I know little about GHs, your boy appears very different, from those I am used to seeing. Maybe it is because we see so many who are overbuilt and muscled with sagging bums.

What a handsome youngster and in lovely condition. I would probably like to see a little meat in his neck (which will possibly come with age) and wonder if his pasterns might be a shade too long. I like his head and the fact his ears are always forward and alert. 

I would like to see this boy in a couple of years. Definitely craves an English saddle and tack. 

Lizzie


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

QH? looks like he's half Thoroughbred to me. He is really gorgeous. Don't you call that colorations "Rose gray"? truly lovely.


----------



## LaYuqwam111 (Feb 9, 2012)

stunning. lovely colour, and he's standing up really nicely. nice head on him too. i agree with lizzie, his neck could be a bit thicker, but that may come with age. a gorgeous horse!


----------



## SaddleStrings (May 15, 2012)

Wow! Beautiful horse! I think he shall make a elegant hunter mount. I bet he moves with grace!


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm not a pro when it comes to conformation, but I know a really good horse when I see one - and he's definitely among the good ones. Congrats, he's looking great!


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Do you know the bloodlines?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

He looks a bit Appendix QH.. very much a nice TB shoulder (for hunters this is great). The only things I can see is he appears a bit back at the knee (not good for jumping) and he seems a bit straight through his hocks. Nice bay greying out.


----------



## equinelyn (Dec 15, 2010)

I really like him! It's like he's sexy and he knows it lol He really likes to stand there and look pretty!


----------



## Allegro (Nov 16, 2012)

Post legged and maybe a little weak in the coupling. He also has a ewe neck. He looks like an appendix to me and he is beautiful. I have a special place in my heart for tbs. I want him! *grabby hands*


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

LOVE this horse! He screams AQHA HUS to me! I happen to love his neck...long, trim and balanced with the rest of his body. With work, the top of the neck could muscle up a bit more.


----------



## twp (Aug 19, 2012)

So pretty!! I love the shape of his head!


----------



## Skutterbotch (Dec 1, 2009)

I like him, his pasterns seem a touch too long and has the neck of a thoroughbred. I wouldn't think he'd have a hard time with Hunter. Beautiful Boy!!


----------



## RiverBelle (Dec 11, 2012)

His back legs look a bit too straight, but other than that he looks wonderful. I too thought he was a TB, not a QH. Either way, beautiful.


----------

